# Cocker spaniel won't sleep and is excessively clingy!



## sopranogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got a 6 year old retired breeder, a cocker spaniel, Riley. He was given to me by a private breeder at no cost, but now I am paying the price. I haven't been able to catch a wink since I got him 2 days ago. He whines, and howls if I try and leave him alone, so I am forced to bring him in the room with me where he paces all night and won't sleep, and won't let me sleep either! He is like my shadow which I do not mind during the day, but right now I can barely keep my eyes open and I have to work. Please help! I am thinking of taking him to the vet anyway, but in the meantime I would like some ideas about his extreme attachment to me though he has onlyl known me for 2 days! It is just too much, and I feel he has some underlying issues for his behavior that I would like to know about. Pretty Please!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Coming from a person who just spent last night listening to her new dog bark in his crate instead of sleeping...

It sounds like somewhat typical "new dog" behavior...everything is new and he's very unsure about his surroundings. Getting him checked out by a vet ASAP is good practice with a new pet anyway, and should rule out any underlying health issues, so good thinking there.

I don't know what his background is in terms of socialization and such, but I would recommend enrolling yourselves in an obedience class. Improving the lines of communication between the two of you can only help, and should help him feel a little more at ease since he will know what to expect from you.

If you haven't already gotten him a crate, you may want to try it. You can either get a dog bed for it, or just use some old towels or a comforter to pad it, and drape a sheet over the top to create his personal den place. An old pillow that smells like you wouldn't be a bad idea either; it might help him sleep at night. If you do go the crate method, do *not* give in to any barking or whining while he's in there...don't even look at him when he's making a fuss. Just make sure he has a durable toy or two (as stuffed Kong worked for my first dog...this one doesn't seem interested), and doesn't have his collar on (choking hazard), and he should be perfectly fine.

Most importantly, give him time. Two days isn't very long when you consider his whole life's been upturned, and everyone he knew has disappeared...you're his one familiar thing now, so it's not surprising he doesn't want to let you out of his sight. 

Enjoy your new guy! You and I will just have dark circles under our eyes for, hopefully, a very short time. It'll be entirely worth it.


EDIT: Oh, and by the way, we'd love to see pictures of your new boy!


----------



## sopranogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for your quick response, and for the reassurance! As I sit here typing he is sitting below my chair and he is quiiet while I am there, but if I get up to use the bathroom and close the bathroom door, and I am gone for only a few minutes, he whines. Just another insight into my problem. Thanks again for the nice long answer. I may just take him to the vet today to be sure.

Now for his picture. Here he is-


/







[/IMG]


----------



## megsthemoogle (Apr 21, 2008)

He is adorable! I absolutely love cocker spaniels. I had a little girl many years ago and I remember when she first came to live with me she was quite anxious, and up until the day I left home she would always follow me around the house. 

My puppy - not that he's a puppy anymore - that I now have was a abandoned by his owners and even though hubby and I have had him for nigh on three months now, he still follows me/hubby everywhere. I also hear him wake up in the night to check that we are still there. He jumps up onto the bed, makes sure that we are there and then goes back to sleep. He does it once or twice a night, usually waking me, but I sleep lightly. It's kinda cute in a way


----------



## Daphers (May 8, 2008)

I am also having the same issues with my 5 month old cocker spaniel. He will not settledown at night, sometimes I am up til 4am with him. He wasn't that bad the first few months I had him, but he seems to be getting worse and worse. I put him in his kennel and he just crys and barks and I have to take him out b/c I live in a basement apt. and I can't have him disturbing the people above us that late at night. I am starting to feel drained out and I can't even make it to my gym sessions, plus I work 1p-9p m-f and I am lucky I am making it to work on time! lol. I put him on the bed to sleep with me and he still roams around and tries to play with me.... He also follows me EVERYWHERE as well, even to the bathroom when I go take a pee!!!

Besides all this, when I tell him no and point a finger at him he becomes snarly at me, showing his teeth somewhat, which only makes me even more mad so I smack his butt, which only makes him more mad, lol, its a vicious cycle!! He has hissy fits and runs all over the house back and forth barking and growling, like he is the dog of satan. LOL! I can't afford a trainer right now either.
I am feeling so run down, I'm glad I don't have any kids yet. haha.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Daphers said:


> Besides all this, when I tell him no and point a finger at him he becomes snarly at me, showing his teeth somewhat, which only makes me even more mad so I smack his butt, which only makes him more mad, lol, its a vicious cycle!! He has hissy fits and runs all over the house back and forth barking and growling, like he is the dog of satan. LOL! I can't afford a trainer right now either.
> I am feeling so run down, I'm glad I don't have any kids yet. haha.



Dogs don't always understand "no" and a pointed finger at them (usually accompanied by a stern stare) can be interpreted by the dog as aggressive behavior on YOUR part, which causes him to feel he needs to defend himself.

Instead of just saying "no", how about redirecting him to do something you want. Like train him to "sit" and "stay", then you can practice this behavior when getting up, etc. You have to give dogs something TO DO rather than telling them what not to do. This method works great with kids too! 

Also, I understand your predicament with your apartment, but realize that by getting him out of the crate when he whines and cries, you are in fact teaching him that whining and crying gets him out of the crate.

Try to wait for even a short break in the crying before rewarding him and removing him from the crate. Practice when it's not night time and people won't be as disturbed.

Good luck!

Also, to the OP, it sounds like your boy might have a bit of SA and is unsettled in his new environment. Try to give him some time to settle down and adjust. Wishing you the best also!


----------

